# lathe



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

alright u guy who want a lathe remember this number. its at harbor freight item # 95345 for 189 dollar 10"x18" and a small mandrel can go all the way thru the head.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Does it come with the chuck?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Skiff said:


> Does it come with the chuck?


 i dont thank so but u would have to check it out.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I see a #65345 but no 95345


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Silverfox1 said:


> I see a #65345 but no 95345


u are right it is the 65345 i have the 95607 and i had to do a lot of alterations to it and it was not long enough. i have to slide the end off and then put the 18" mandrels on.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have been eye-ballin that one too. They have one at the Harbor Freight by my house. The only set-back for me may be to find a little 3 jaw chuck and center that is affordable.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

This should work and its affordable:

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-inch-mini-lathe-chuck-with-mt-2-shank-4486.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=mt2+center


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

SurfRunner said:


> This should work and its affordable:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/2-inch-mini-lathe-chuck-with-mt-2-shank-4486.html
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=mt2+center


the problem with that chuck is that it a wedge chuck. that means that u wedge into the end of the lathe. the problem is the mandrel are 12-18" and there may not be enough room to chuck it up. i looked at that lathe the other day and u could run the mandrel through the head. what i had to do is buy a chuck from grizzly tools that i mounted and i could run my msndrel through the chuck as far as i need. this is what i had to do with the 12" one the 18" may just get buy with that chuck, but just go by and check it out good.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-mt2-mini-lathe-drill-chuck-42340.html

I use 1 on the head and 1 on the tail when I am turning down with heavy grit. When I get down to the fine stuff I will switch to a center pin. Mine resembles #34706 12x34". I got mine from Craigslist tho pretty cheap and almost new condition.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

QTRODS said:


> the problem with that chuck is that it a wedge chuck. that means that u wedge into the end of the lathe. the problem is the mandrel are 12-18" and there may not be enough room to chuck it up. i looked at that lathe the other day and u could run the mandrel through the head. what i had to do is buy a chuck from grizzly tools that i mounted and i could run my msndrel through the chuck as far as i need. this is what i had to do with the 12" one the 18" may just get buy with that chuck, but just go by and check it out good.


I am thinking about buying this lathe.....Could you provide a link to the chuck you bought from grizzly?...Thanks!


----------



## Anthony1165 (Jan 2, 2013)

QTRODS said:


> u are right it is the 65345 i have the 95607 and i had to do a lot of alterations to it and it was not long enough. i have to slide the end off and then put the 18" mandrels on.


i have same one 95607 with the same issue how did you prolong it ? Thanks


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*chuck*



Anthony1165 said:


> i have same one 95607 with the same issue how did you prolong it ? Thanks


im having problem with looking it up but i will get back to u.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*latha*



SurfRunner said:


> I am thinking about buying this lathe.....Could you provide a link to the chuck you bought from grizzly?...Thanks!


i would go the route that bubba did that would be the cheapest and most logical way. that is u have the room for that latha. buying a chuck and getting it mounted is expensive. just wish i could have figured that one out because i could have bought that latha when i bought mine. i have a lot more money in mine than he does his. 
grizzly chuck are expensive. what i suggest is to measure the 65345 to see if it will hold an 18 " mandrel but u know they make 12" mandrel that will fit with that habor freight wedge chuck. i never tought about it u can cut them mandrel to fit. i never turn any thing over eight" anyway...........bennie


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

For anyone needing advice on a chuck, especially for using mandrels I'll explain what I use.

I have three of these chucks shown on the link below plus a couple of four jaw chucks. These are Collet Chucks. This chuck is also on sale right now.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCDOWEL.html

The collet chucks screws onto your headstock whether you have a morse taper no 1 or no 2. Your mandrel slides through the correct size collet. If you use a 1/4 inch mandrel use the 1/4 '' collet, 1/2'' mandrel use the 1/2'' collet and so on. The set cmes with 5 different size collets.

It is by far the most accurate chuck you can buy and if you have a long mandrel it will slip in through the collet and into the headstock so that you can use your mandrel at the correct length for your grip.

This type of chuck is probably the most economical that you can purchase.

If you have an older type lathe that doesn't allow your mandrel to slide through it we sell a 10'' mandrel in assorted sizes. We had them speciaaly made for the guys that only make shorter grips like split grip assemblies. Here's the link to the 10'' mandrels.

http://swamplandtackle.com/TK_Turning_Mandrel_10___Regular-details.aspx

Please contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*pics*



SurfRunner said:


> I am thinking about buying this lathe.....Could you provide a link to the chuck you bought from grizzly?...Thanks!


this is what i have but it is costly. sorry i have not got back sooner but broke leg. this is a heavy chuck, but it will give centrifical force for harder woods. if u decide u want this get in contact with and i will help u set it up. it will bolt right up. this is the 95607


----------

